

SidekickCRM.com - Our bootstrapped startup looking for feedback - zmpeg
http://www.sidekickcrm.com/

======
arkitaip
I am missing two things on the front page:

* a video demonstrating the product (here's your chance to tell the world what's so great about your product!)

* an easier way to test drive the product. I don't want to sign up or any of that, I want a big button that I can click and get immediate access to a demo account.

Is the "Why SidekickCRM" button really necessary? You can place a summarized
version of the "Why SidekickCRM" page on the front page itself; there's plenty
of space and there are no other products or services that's competition for
attention. You could also add a text link to the "Why SidekickCRM?" page.

Is the screenshot thumbnail on the front page supposed to be clickable?
Nothing happens when I click on it. I think you should redesign it so it looks
like a video player and, on click, launch a demo video.

/register: Why have you named one of your plans "Superhero"? Because I don't
see how it fits the rest of the branding and it sound unprofessional. Also,
I'm interested in why your plans are free and Superhero, i.e. what you base
your pricing on and why you have a freemium option. Also, you should add
Support as one of the comparison factors: free should only have self-support
whereas the paying option has better support channels.

~~~
mmanaigre
I wonder if a bunch of screenshots explaining the different functionality may
be just as advantageous as an actual demo?

~~~
arkitaip
I guess that depends on the complexity of your product and how much you want
to demo. Also, if your product's competitive advantage is made up of many
subtle features, you might want to have a video to better demonstrate them.

------
zmpeg
We think we've got a really innovative UI and we're looking for some feedback.

~~~
paulf
I like your website, but I was looking for a features/benefits page that would
show me why I should pick SidekickCRM instead of the other tools out there.

I skimmed the video and I noticed this bit: <http://i.imgur.com/tLJdT.png>

Those bullet points listed under "What Sets Sidekick Apart" could be applied
to most CRM products.

A small business owner won't say , "We should go with Sidekick because it's
powerful and robust!". You want them to say, "We should go with Sidekick, it
has a great reporting tool for opportunities and we can easily assign leads to
sales people".

Keep iterating and refining your benefits. Good luck! It looks like you put a
ton of work in to it and you should show off what _really_ makes it powerful.

~~~
zmpeg
Thanks for the input! I see you mean about why a small business would choose
us. Our advantage is our dead-simple UI, so we should push that more.

